# parents pc



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

i'm building my parents a pc, they currently using a a p3 wich sucks plain and simple, already chose parts just waiting for them to arrive 
cpu case and mobo will be here tomorrow

cpu: SEMPRON LE-1150 2.0GHZ (THIS IS SPARTA!)
mobo: Gigabyte MA69VM-S2 (will use onboard video)
ram: prob 1gb team value 
hdd: 250gb seagate
case: codegen





crappy psu that came it case for now
tomorrow is picture time


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

what gpu pt then again if ur parent are like mine they woudnt even play solataire.


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> what gpu pt then again if ur parent are like mine they woudnt even play solataire.



onboard 
my mom plays solitaire, freecel, solitaire spider and majongh from time to time
it's a integrated x1200 based on the x700 series


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2008)

Ur folk old pc would of crushed my old desktop one a p2 300


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 3, 2008)

they should be quite happy with it!
they will probably only use it only for work so specs are more than enough!

case looks good, too!


----------



## TrainingDummy (Feb 3, 2008)

what OS you get 'em?


----------



## BullGod (Feb 3, 2008)

lol. If the old PIII was @ 1Ghz this Sempron would probably be slower. You could have gotten them a proper CPU you cheap bastard...


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2008)

BullGod said:


> lol. If the old PIII was @ 1Ghz this Sempron would probably be slower. You could have gotten them a proper CPU you cheap bastard...



my brother does enconding almost 24/7 with a manilla sempron overclocked to 2.4ghz and he says it's great 
just finished building the pc
will post pics later
and i got other case, looks good tho 

and i got xp, 'cause i will run some programs there for me that need xp, such as a specific torrent client to download my distros that doesn't exist for *nix


----------



## Triprift (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol i didnt pick that one pt xp


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol i didnt pick that one pt xp




xp = os, the answer to "TrainingDummy"


----------



## Triprift (Feb 3, 2008)

I no what you were answering too pt thought ya might have suprised us with the answer thats all.


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I no what you were answering too pt thought ya might have suprised us with the answer thats all.




i have no clue what you're talking about
vista is out of question (sucks ass)
linux too (can't run the program)


----------



## Triprift (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol just messin with ya man i no you like xp and i respect that.


----------

